# Top 7 Best, Classy and Fastest Electric Cars In Today?s World



## broski305 (Jul 11, 2017)

With the technology that the automotive industry has today, it is not surprising to see cars out performing records on an annual basis. Over the years, we were made to believe that petrol is the best option to run cars. However, modern engineering has been able to change this notion by introducing the fastest electric cars.

Why make electric cars? Electric cars in the long run can be cheaper. Instead of being dependent on gas, cars make use of electricity that can power your vehicle. There are many hesitations though when it comes to electric cars. For instance, you have battery life and even ugly designs of the past. However, modern and fastest electric cars are here to change all that.

There are great things proved by electric cars. The fastest electric cars proved just what modern engineering can bring to the table. Also, it raises awareness not only to manufacturers but also consumers that we don’t need to be dependent on petrol for our transportation. This trend has been able to make manufacturers look good as well. It enabled them to showcase how good their technology is. Here are the top 7 fastest electric cars today.


*7. Chevy Volt*

*Front View*









*Back View*










You might be wondering what made Chevy Volt in our list of 10 fastest electric cars today? Well, let’s just say that it is also a good idea to honor those cars that the average Joe could actually purchase. For just $33,000, you can already enjoy this car.

This car can reach 0 to 60 miles per hour in just 8.8 seconds. If you have purchased the 2016 version, it can get to that speed in just 8.4 seconds. In terms of comfort, price and performance, this is one of those cars that can easily made it in our list.


*6. Tesla Roadster*


*Front View*









*Back View*










Tesla has been on the frontline of modern day innovation. Tesla, living up to its name, is offering technology that can be enjoyed by the future. And if you think that it involves slow cars, this is where you are mistaken. The Tesla Roadster is a $120,000 convertible that operates with a small but powerful motor. Its motor is only the size of a watermelon. However, don’t be fooled by this. It could reach speed of up to 125 miles per hour when the engine is at 14,000 rpm.

And the most amazing thing about the Tesla Roadster is that it has a 200 mile mileage. If you think that this is the best that Elon Musk has under his sleeves, wait until the next generation of Roadster by 2019. You can expect 400 miles from this new generation of cars or even faster.


*5. Detroit Electric SP:01*


*Front View*









*Back View*










Another car worthy of being in the list of fastest electric cars is The Detroit Electric SP:01. It is a pure electric sports car that has set the benchmark for manufacturers worldwide. It can run as fast as 155 miles per hour. Also, it can go from 0 to 60 miles per hour in just 3.9 seconds.

This particular car makes use of a 210 kilowatt electric motor. Its battery has also been designed to reduce the overall weight of the car. And with its carbon fiber body, it has an excellent power-to-weight ratio.


*4. Renovo Coupe*


*Front View*









*Back View*










Designed to be a super car, the Renovo Coupe made it on our list of top fastest electric cars. Pegged at $529,000, this super car is a thing of beauty. It is the type of car that can hit 60 miles per hour in just 3.4 seconds. And the good thing about this car is that there is no gas needed to operate this elite car. The thing with this car is that the design isn’t really for everyone.


*3. Rimac Concept One*

*Front View*









*Back View*










At $980,000, the Rimac Concept One is not only a fast electric car, but also an expensive peace of automotive gem. In several occasions, it has been described as one of the fastest electric automotive vehicles in the market today. In terms of performance, this car can reach 0 to 60 miles per hour in just 2.8 seconds.

The amazing thing about Rimac is that the company itself started only in 2009. And to make things even more amazing, it started in a garage. Over the years, it has been able to patent up 24 innovations. The Rimac Concept One uses a 1,088 horsepower engine and the battery could power the entire unit up to 500 kilometers per charge.


*2. Tesla Model S 90D*


*Front View*









*Back View*










The Tesla Model S P90D is a powerful electric car that can reach up to 160 miles per hour. It has been able to defeat the discontinued P85D. As mentioned earlier, Tesla is the type of company that has been bringing innovation after innovation to the automotive industry. In fact, this car can reach 0 to 60mph in just a matter of 2.8 seconds. That is an impressive feat especially for a sedan. Because of this, it has developed a reputation for its fast acceleration time.

Basically, the P90D is only an update to the Tesla Model S P85D model. However, it is more than just a car that can break speed records. It is an electric car that runs on things like max battery performance mode.

When this car was presented in Geneva Motor Show 2016, there were some improvements that were made with the car. In fact, it can already reach 0 to 60 miles per hour in 2.6 seconds.


*1. Chevrolet Corvette*

*Front View*









*Back View*









The Tesla Model S is probably the fastest street legal electric car in your mind to make it in our list. However, this wasn’t the case. Chevrolet Corvette is the fastest street legal electric car out there. It has been able to hit top speed of 186.8 miles per hour.

The design of the Corvette is nothing short but amazing. It has a 700 horsepower engine that allows the car to hit 0 to 60 in just three seconds flat. How much does this car cost? You can have it for $335,000. And what’s the craziest thing about the car? It makes use of manual transmission.

There are many reasons why the automotive industry is now switching to electric cars. One of the reasons is that the world’s climate is already changing. It is now clear that the world is getting hotter and colder at the same time. The bottom line is that it is now affecting us.

This is also the reason why governments are doing their best to implement rules that can control emissions. Over the years, you can blame the automotive industry to contribute to this problem. However, today, we have electric cars to make the change. Electric cars are said to be the solution to climate change. It can help curb our dependence to petrol. With more and more people being dependent on cars, this technology could help stop climate change.

Source: RapBible


----------



## Scania (Jul 22, 2009)

NIO EP9 was ate by u?


----------



## ingiare66 (Nov 3, 2017)

They are all beautiful 

in túi giấy giá rẻ - in hộp giấy


----------



## tinkeringgreg (Mar 27, 2008)

you would think that an all electric car would have a motor not an engine as three of the examples read.


----------



## vauron (Sep 25, 2016)

The funny thing is that whereas we forward-thinking electrical engineers prefer cars with a motor, the average motorist opts for one with an engine.


----------

